# Clunking airlift struts?



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

Havent been able to find any topics related to this or anything similar. It first started with UVair bags over vmaxx when the car was fully aired out and then inflated it would pop and clunk. Then when going over small multiple bumps (picture like a cobblestone path) it would almost sound like the struts were bouncing. ive ttried tighten the struts and the top caps, even switched over to airlift front struts, same thing, any ideas what this may be?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Clunking airlift struts? (lvwgti1.8t)*

Might help everyone if you let us know the car type as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Clunking airlift struts? (lvwgti1.8t)*

If you had the same clunking with 2 different sets of struts, ever consider it isnt the struts?
Do you run a sway bar?


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

no sway and its a mkiv jetta. its not a clunky sound as much as it is an almost "loose" sound coming from the struts. the struts only make that popping.clunking noise when fully aired out and then inflating them .


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

U running leader lines? How about fender liners? My leaders would pull the liner and make it pop


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

I know in my old 4 when ever i'd air up you could physically hear the bags inflating and pop; once they reached their full inflation size (not max PSI) they'd make a popping noise..


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

that would make sense for the uvair bags but for the airlfit struts when the the bags are all sealed theres nothing to move its just and odd noise sounds like the mounting points could be loose or something, or and issued between the spacing of the bearing and the strut mount, to me thats where it seems the noise comes from.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (lvwgti1.8t)*

Are you running high psi when this is happening?
The tension of that could cause some clunking.


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

nope usually low


----------



## Blackjack ATX (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (lvwgti1.8t)*

I had airlift struts on my old focus and they made the same clunking sound over small bumps. As far as I could tell it was just the design of the struts cause no matter what I did I couldn't get that clunking sound to go away.


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

anyone else experience this with other struts?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Blackjack ATX)*

The old struts valving caused them to make a chatter sound over small bumps. We have been using our new design for the last few years so this 
the chatter noise shouldn't be internal. 
Check to see if you are getting any play in your strut bearings.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

The Air Lift setup on our mkiv is silent. 
Driving around with the struts completely aired up will cause them to top out over bumps and make noise. (This should be avoided because it's bad for them.)


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

ill check the shaft play, i swear it sounds like it has something to do with strut caps and assembly. It sounds like almost pops out of place when fully aired out then when i inflate from full low it pops into place creating that noise


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (lvwgti1.8t)*

So is it only making the noise when airing up? Like a pop in to place noise? Or is this a drive drive rattle rattle kind of sound?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

my new-style masontechs do the same thing. although, i have the older style top on one side and thats the only one that makes the sound.


----------

